# Weight control. Is it possible?



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Yep. There are some old and new ideas that are working for many people. One is to keep a journal and count calories. Expect to lose 1 or maybe 2 pounds/month, while your body adjusts. Fast weight loss isn't healthy, just like rapid weight gain. Drink as much water as your want. Add a flavor, like lemon slices (squeeze them, or you'll never taste the lemon, btw.) Drink a lot of your favorite Crystal Light flavor, too.
Limit, but don't eliminate your favorite snack, either. If you love brownies, eat only one every day. Your body will stop complaining that you're starving it!
A new idea, also used for body-building, is to use one diet, like Adkins, for a month or two, then switch to another, like mostly meatless with lots of fruit and vegetables. Varying the diet can cause your body to be unable to adjust.
Our bodies are made to withstand a "drought" of food, after we pass 25 years old, and every bone and muscle group and organ is fully adult.
I also like to gorge on my favorite healthy foods. I can eat 1/2 a watermelon in an afternoon, for instance.
Hope this helps, and I'll be rooting for you!! **hugs**


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

It is possible. Being on bed rest, you are going to reduce the amount of food and calories that you'll need to maintain your weight. 

Generally speaking, 2000-2200 calories per day will maintain your normal body weight with your average level of physical activity. If you are to take away 3/4 of your activity level, it could be comparible to being on bed rest. 
I would aim for 1200-1500 calories per day if you're an "easy keeper". If you don't gain weight as easily, aim for 1500-1800 calories per day. 

It's best to consult with a nutritionist as to what and how much you should intake. Try high fiber foods if hunger pangs become a problem. Otherwise, eat lots of fruits, vegetables, lean meats, and whole grains. Reduce or eliminate processed carbs, such as white breads, pastas, and any kind of fried foods because those kind of carbs trigger your body to store fat and that will lead to weight gain. 

Take the time to ask about what exercises you can and cant do with your physican. If you can do small amounts of core work, or use small hand weights, that will help maintain your weight and might even allow you to eat a few more calories a day.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you, ladies!


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

Try to keep yourself occupied with books and craft (knitting, sewing, whatever you might like). I always end up snacking, mindlessly, when I'm bored. I can just picture what the situation would look like if I was on bed rest --- me, in my bed, surrounded by tons of food 

As others have mentioned, lean proteins and high fiber foods are your best friend (even when you're off bed rest). Those types of foods take longer for your digestive system to break down, leaving you feeling full and satisfied longer. 
When I have a hard boiled egg for breakfast, I'm good to go until lunch, but when I have a bowl of honey smacks or something of that nature, I find myself day dreaming about food like an hour and a half later! Watch the sugar too. I'm assuming you understand how blood sugar and insulin work? The idea is to try to avoid those blood sugar spikes and keep it at a consistent level. When blood sugar drop, you crave things with sugar. Obviously it's better to consume natural sugar (fruit) than it is to drink a soda or eat cake, but that's really only because you're getting the fiber from the fruit, so it takes your body longer to break it down, helping to maintain a steadier blood sugar level. But sugar is sugar, it all causes similar reactions in regards to insulin and blood glucose levels. So that being said, it's probably best to stick to only eating the sweet stuff in the evening, after dinner, whether it be fruit or cookies. That way, when you're blood sugar drops, you'll be on your way to sleep and will hopefully be able to resist any cravings that come along with that. 


I'd highly recommend picking up the South Beach diet book. I'm not a fan of any of those fad diets, but it was actually recommended to me by a nutritionist. It's got a lot of great information in the front and tons of recipes in the back. They have a whole plan laid out for you, but I never really used that. Just being aware of how my body processes and is affected by different types of food helped me lose about 45 pounds in two and a half months. Granted, I was doing a lot of physical activity (though no more than I was doing before, when I was eating like crap) and I'm young and haven't had children. But it certainly won't hurt.


Good luck! Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

It really comes down to calories, as others have mentioned. You can calculate your BMR (basal metabolic rate) online, which will tell you how many calories your body will burn in a day even if you never get out of bed. 

You don't have to eat spring mix for the next forseeable future, just "spend" your calories wisely and you'll be fine. 5-6 small meals throughout the day will keep you satisfied.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

enh817 said:


> Try to keep yourself occupied with books and craft (knitting, sewing, whatever you might like). I always end up snacking, mindlessly, when I'm bored. I can just picture what the situation would look like if I was on bed rest --- me, in my bed, surrounded by tons of food


LOL! I tried knitting while back and it was horrible (I guess my hands are growing from my rear  ). I think I'm pretty bad at everything besides reading or watching TV when on rest. I know what you are saying about snacking though.... I'll think about doing something to keep the head busy - that was a great advice.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Meatos said:


> .... 5-6 small meals throughout the day will keep you satisfied.


This! Eat a lot of small meals fairly slowly, it really helps to keep you from being overly hungry at mealtimes. Apples and celery are really good for this, lots of fiber and the chewing helps to give you that satisfied feeling...think of it as cribbing while you are on bedrest :wink:


----------

